# Cleaning the monitor



## wazabees (Oct 24, 2010)

Hi all!

So, my monitor is due a clean now I think. However, having a somewhat expensive monitor, I don't want to use some window-cleaner and end up destroying it. What do you guys use (in addition to micro-fibre cloth) to clean your monitors? Preferably, something that's easy to get here in the UK. 

Cheers!

--
Fred


----------



## ukbrown (Oct 24, 2010)

This works for me, but I am not reccomending it (as you know the UK is in litigation frenzy  )

1 damp micro fibre cloth, 1 drop fairy liquid on corner, rub in to lather, fold over, use un lathered side to clean screen, you want very little detergent just enough to get rid of any greasy finger prints (as if you would touch your screen, but your kids, mother, father, well, wife).

Then use, rest of cloth to gently rub screen.

Buff up with dry micro fibre cloth.

So, tap water and the smallest amount of detergent on a damp cloth.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Oct 24, 2010)

Hey Fred

Proper screen cleaner for me. I'm fussy about expensive monitors too!


----------

